

Motionlead Makes Mobile Ads Effective Again Thanks To Interactive Design - peterkchen
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/11/motionlead-makes-mobile-ads-effective-again-thanks-to-interactive-design/

======
selectout
Genuine question: Is that 10% CTR being inflated at all considering these ads
are much more likely to be accidentally tapped on? That + the "x" button seems
to be unnatural to find.

Or for advertisers do they even really care if they are driving the page
counts up on their pages?

~~~
louisbur
That is an interesting question!

Our 10% CTR is based on our results so far. Our technology is basically a
lightweight rendering engine which allows advertisers to create their own
formats without limitations.

The default behaviour for any graphical element is not to respond to touches.
Thus, the advertiser have to specify which elements will call an action.

Don't hesitate to ask us if you have any other questions.

~~~
mackwic
Hi Guys ! Congrats on the launch ! ;-)

Some questions:

\- what will be your policy about invasive ads ? (basically more than 1/3 of
the viewport)

\- what's the average duration of an animated ad ? Do you have technical
boundaries ?

\- What's the impact on the battery ? I fear that another rendering engine
will pump the power drastically...

\- do you support sounds ?

------
omervk
"Without blocking your users from using your app"

Almost every single example on there was blocking my view of the content in
one way or another.

~~~
alexeichemenda
Hi there, You're absolutely right, the goal here was to show how creative
advertisers can be with this technology. We can also display more discrete and
elegant ads, this is all based on what our publishers allow and advertisers
want. However, we always want to make sure the ad is more pleasant than an
interstitial full screen ad, and you're always more or less still seeing the
app. Hope this helps.

------
tempodox
Who cares about TC any more? Animated GIFs and “Matters of the Heart” made it
into a rag for bored house wives and bored AOL employees.

------
Gepsens
At a time when ads get distrusted and engagement is lower than ever, maybe
this is the key to put advertisers back in the game.

~~~
waps
Have you looked at the example adds ? They're basically bringing back flash-
based popups.

I will, immediately, uninstall any app that shows an ad like this to me.

Here come the "shoot the rabbit and win 100000$" ads ...

~~~
alexeichemenda
Hey waps, We don't want to be those guys. This is why the quality of the
design is as important as the content of the ad. We can show less ads to users
than classic banners / interstitials, more elegant ads, and deliver high-
quality content (apps, premium products).

(quick explanation, if an interstitial is being displayed every minute and has
a 5% CTR, we can show one every 2 minutes because we have a CTR of 10%. So you
can have twice as much -- or more -- ad-free experience time)

------
ASneakyFox
Adblock was invented on the browser to stop ads just like these.

------
gauriage
Beautiful technology, but Google will buy them anyway...

~~~
milanito
Or maybe apple? :)

